

Ask HN: Anyone here have experience developing online casinos - armenarmen

I've been working on one for a teensy bit, but would love to hear any advice that anyone here has
======
johnfuller
Casinomeister is an online casino watchdog with community forum for
discussion. A lot of casino representatives post there and some of them are
very open with advice and other things. I know of one member who was posting
about his progress in starting a small Bitcoin casino. You can check out his
profile, view his posts and check out his sites from his profile. It looks
like he hasn't been active lately, but perhaps you could contact him.

<http://www.casinomeister.com/forums/members/jstrike.html>

This would also be a great place to interact with players and get their
opinions / advice.

